# Convert .mov files to .mpeg files



## jamer5 (Jan 5, 2005)

hi there. i have taken a little video movie on my digital still camera as it has video mode, but it comes out as a .mov file. is there anyway of me converting that files into a mpeg file?


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

Moved you over to software for better help.

in the meantime have a look here...
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=convert+mov+to+mpeg&spell=1

buck


----------



## jbcalg (Oct 29, 2001)

here's a couple guides:
http://www.doom9.org/index.html?/dvddec.htm
the second one uses freeware

and a similar one:
http://www.divx-digest.com/articles/mov2avi.html

another method:
http://www.divx-digest.com/articles/mov2divx.html

_edit: seems the quickeditor link is off - here's some: google links _

time under 5 mins?, this trial version can do it:
http://www.winmpg.com/download.html

hope i've added to your confusion 
thankfully my dig takes video in mpg format
never liked the .mov format much


----------



## opopanax (Nov 13, 2004)

Use RADTools to convert from .mov format.

http://erci.no-ip.com/dl/Video/RADTools.exe


----------



## jbcalg (Oct 29, 2001)

yeah radtools is the one in the divx guide - and ya gotta watch out for audio probs


----------



## winterwick (Oct 19, 2007)

Information on what cameras use which format! I want to purchase a still camera to use occassionally for video but DO NOT WANT .MOV format. This information is sadly lacking when looking at camera reviews. Does anyone have a list of what makers use which? Thanks
S


----------



## Freezz (Mar 21, 2007)

I had this problem before because video format of my camera is mov too. And I found one good program for me. This is VidCrop PRO. You can try it too. I often use it and I forgot about problems with watching mov files and installing codecs for it


----------

